# Upgraded the Girls Cage!! (Any idea what kind of cage this is?)



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I've had these ladies for a week now! Today I got them a new cage! Found it on craigslist and paid $40 for it. The Dimensions are 32" High x 22" wide x 16" deep. According to the rat cage calculator it can hold 3 rats, so perfect. It's extremely boring right now! Will be receiving the hammocks and stuff I ordered tomorrow or wednesday! 

Here is the cage that they came in!










And here's their new cage! 

















Anyone know what type of cage it is?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The cage they came in was so small... It's great that you upgraded!! The new cage was $40 without anything else? That sounds like a bad deal for me. I never saw that cage before, sorry. :[ Maybe you could look in online stores and put '3 Level Rat Cage'...?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's the petco rat manor which is normally like 90 bucks. So good deal! :3


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Yupp!! I just found it, it's the Petco rat manor, retails for about $80.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OH pretty!. my two babies are in a mediumish flight cage atm


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

NOTE: they are only young atm and when they outgrow this cage ill be upgrading to a large parrot cage. on its stand its taller then me (im 5'2) i had one for my parrot but had to sell him


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice upgrade! I would love to see more pictures once you get the hammocks put in.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it! Can't wait to see what it looks like with the hammocks! :-D


----------

